# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  New Tank?

## AdamD

Hi all,

As my 2 ACFs are now getting a lot bigger, I am looking at upgrading my tank.
I am thinking of this tank:

Interpet Fish Pod 64: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

which is 64 litres- Would this be big enough?

Also, in terms of substrate, I am thinking, instead of sand, I may go for a slate tile at the bottom- I would make sure it was a good fit, I would prefer this to a bare bottom tank? any thoughts on this anyone?

Thanks in advance

Adam

----------


## Michael

64L is ~17 US Gallons, that's kind of pushing it for two adult ACF. You'd probably be better off going for something bigger if you can swing it, easier maintenance in the long run.

----------


## MatthewM1

Yeah deff a bit of a squeeze, but then again, I personally believe that even keeping a single adult ACF in a 10 gal is too small. 

Slate would work fine just make sure you are cleaning out all the gunk that falls in in between the pieces.

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------

